# Juvenile Albino Showing Dark Fin Edges



## JALOOS (Sep 6, 2008)

I have a juvenile, (what I can only assume is an albino but is more bright orange than white around 3 inch in size) showing either dark purple or black on the fin edges. It is in a 55 gallon with 6 red blood parrots. It wasn't there a few days ago and just noticed after a water change. Is this some stress related symptom, as I know the parrots when stressed will show purple discoloration but they are all fine showing nothing. It is still very active and feeding like a litle piggy and shows no signs of ill health. If anyone can shed some light would be a real help.


----------



## JALOOS (Sep 6, 2008)

Some pics
























Water Parameters :
Temp 79 F
Ammonia 0 ppm
Nitrite 0 ppm
Nitrate <20 ppm
PH 7.4
Ca 60-80 ppm
KH 85 ppm
GH 240 ppm

I think the spot is from a bang don't know so if anyone has more info let me know.
Thanks


----------



## djoneser (Mar 20, 2008)

I have yet to see a true albino oscar. You have what is known as a Lutino. The black on the edges is normal. (most 'true' albinos will have red eyes with no skin pigmentation)


----------



## JALOOS (Sep 6, 2008)

Thanks for the info. Can rest easy now lol.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

I've heard rumors of an "Albino" Oscar, but not since the internet made varifying such claims so much easier... Peronslaly I do not think ther have been any... but that's just what I think.

Djoneser is right, the common name for your fish would be a "Lutino Red Oscar". Lutino meaning white body/base, Red describing the colored pattern on his side. A true albino fish can not have red such as yours.

The black tips on the edges of the fins are also common in Lutino morphs. Oscars are also well known to have considerable pattern changes while maturing. Although I have owned several Oscar that had black edging as yours does, I've not personally seen it show up "all of a sudden", but it wouldn't surprise me too much. All of the Oscars I've personally owned who had this black edge outgrew it before their full adult size.

In my opinion, you have a very beautiful Oscar. Keep him on a high quality diet to keep that red showing.


----------



## JALOOS (Sep 6, 2008)

Thanks again. The white spot on its side is a little disturbing but it hasn't grew since it has apeared and I am assuming its an injury from hitting some coral or something.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

JALOOS said:


> I am assuming its an injury from hitting some coral or something.


Teenagers... what can we do...


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

Toby_H said:


> JALOOS said:
> 
> 
> > I am assuming its an injury from hitting some coral or something.
> ...


HEY!!! ... :lol:


----------

